# 98 FRONTIER Torsion bar lift--HELP



## 98FrontiSE (Nov 6, 2004)

I have a 1998 Frontier ext.-cab 4x4 and I want to put a lift on it. I dont want a body lift cause of look, so I am thinking about a suspension lift. So what exactly would it hurt in the front suspension if I was to tighten the torsion bars and put blocks in the rear? I know I would need a front end allignment afterwards. But would I screw up anything in the front? Also is it better to use lift blocks or shackles in the rear? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Your steering parts will suffer and your balljoints will wear out prematurely in the front...


----------



## 98FrontiSE (Nov 6, 2004)

88pathoffroad said:


> Your steering parts will suffer and your balljoints will wear out prematurely in the front...


About how long before something goes wrong? Also how hard is it to tighten the torsion bars?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Depends on how you drive it, whether you off-road it or not, and it's pretty dang easy. Search for how to on a couple of Nissan offroad forums and you'll find the instructions already written out.


----------



## 98FrontiSE (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks, but should I use shackles or blocks for the rear?


----------



## HondaXR (Jan 21, 2005)

98FrontiSE said:


> Thanks, but should I use shackles or blocks for the rear?


 I used Blocks... Cheap and Simple...

Now I did the same to an 89 Chevy K-1500 4x4. This isnt my everyday vehicle I also have a 'san. On the K-15 I lifted the torsion bars 2inches and put a 2 inch block in the back. I figure since evrything in the front end is wore out anyway it wouldnt matter but.... It rides like Hell! Peice of Gravel in the road feels like a huge pot hole. The only reason i did this is because its my Offroad vehicle...I would never do that to my 'san 4x4. Im also putting a 3inch body lift on the K-15 so itll be 5 inches of lift for less than $200 and ill be able to run 35s....


----------



## 98FrontiSE (Nov 6, 2004)

yeah i have lifted a toyota using blocks and tighten the torsion bars and lifted a 91 s10 using shackles and torsion bars, they both were rough rides. so i think i might just put an inch or two inch block in the back to try to level out the truck and not worry about lifting the front so i dont wear anything out. thanks for the help.


----------

